# Coffee In Your Brine



## AllAces (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone using coffee in their brine? If so, what is the ration of coffe to brine?


----------



## tmbs (Jan 8, 2018)

I use it all the time.  10 to 12 cups and 2 to 3 cups water if using a gal of brine

Or 6 to 8 cups for most other recipes depends on the brine


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 8, 2018)

Depending on the brine size, I use a 1/2 cup to taste in aprox 3cup dry brines for pork and have done them on beef ribs as well.


----------

